# Coconut Soap (Attn Paul)



## Chalk Creek (Dec 8, 2007)

HI.  The recipe Paul had on another thread for 100% coconut has been bothering me for a while.  Just seemed too simple and easy.  So, being snowed in yesterday (18" and still snowing this morning) I decided to give it a try.  I made a small 1# batch.  But, I just couldn't seem to leave it so simple.  I made it with goat's milk and colored about half of it with tumeric.  Gave it a nice scent.  Used a sea salt can for a mold and CPOP.

Love it so far.  Can't wait to give it a try.  So thanks, Paul, for the recipe!!






And just to share, this is my sweet little Nubian, who so graciously provided the milk for the soap.  She is a special goat that was thin and in poor condition  when I got her earlier this year.  She had not had much handling and was terrified of everything.  She has come a long way and is now doing great.  And her milk is fabulous, both on the table and in soap!


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

Those soaps look wonderful! Lovely goat. I am so scared of them. I was chased by one when I was little.. never been around another one since. 

I am going to try that recipe too.. As soon as I ask Paul a question about a SAP Value on another forum for coconut.. 

HEY PAUL IS THAT THE ONE YOU USED! SAP from "the other" forum..


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 8, 2007)

Forgot to add, I put some GSE in it, too.

Sorry to hear about your bad goat experience.  I wish you could come visit mine.  I have a little Nigerian dwarf doe that is my lap goat.  Anywhere I sit down in the barn or pen, she's immediately in my lap.  Starts chewing her cud and will stay there all day if I let her.


----------



## Neil (Dec 8, 2007)

thats some very nice looking soap. The goat looks very content now I'm always glad to here when an animal has been rescued from a hostel environment  by someone who cares. We have 2 Dogs 5 large birds and now a cat Ive been treated that just arived. All our Animals have been rescued.

And just think Your wonderful looking Goat now gives milk for that great looking soap... It just doesnt get much better than that.

Where is it you live? the mountains in the background look wonderful. 
looks like a great place.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 8, 2007)

Thanks for the nice soap comments, Neil.
I was a vet tech for 12 years and working in a vet clinic was very dangerous!  I have brought home many animals.  Just can't help myself.  I'm so glad you've given a good home to animals in need, too.

We live in the central Colorado mountains at 8000', just love it.  Been snowing for 2 days now and we have 18" or more.  Husband is getting the snowmobiles out for tomorrow.    

Here's a picture I took a month ago from our back deck of Mt. Yale at sunset.  I wanted to capture a bit of that special scene in the golden swirls of the soap.  Didn't even come close!! Oh well, I'll keep trying.


----------



## earthygirl (Dec 8, 2007)

That is absolutly breathtaking!!!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Dec 8, 2007)

Very nice looking soap! 8)   I love this too easy soap!  No Shannan, this is not the "O" SAP Coconut she brags about! :roll: I simply take a bigger SF discount!  I use the regular SAP value on SoapCalc, but take a 15%--20% lye discount and with the added goat milk bringing down the pH of the soap even more and making it milder and more skin friendly!  
I have new recipe that is 85% coconut, 8% shea butter because of the unsapionaciable values of shea, and 7% Castor Oil.  I take a 10%--12% lye discount with this recipe.  It is a very bubbly soap, to say the least!  Maybe I'll do this recipe for the V-Day Swap....

Paul... :wink:

Chalk Creek, that is a gorgeous picture of that mountain!  And you DID capture that fire orange sky in your soap!  Let us know how you like the feel on your skin.  The goat, she is a beautiful girl!


----------



## Zenobiah (Dec 9, 2007)

I love happy animal stories too. Say hi to your goats from me!


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 9, 2007)

Thanks for another recipe, Paul, I'll have to give it a try.  I really like using shea in soaps.  

I'll post again after I try the soap and let you know how it feels.

Zen, I gave the goats an extra hug this morning just for you!


----------



## Neil (Dec 10, 2007)

One of my many hobbies is photography, I’ve taken over 8000
Photos in three years and I tell ya your photo is very good. What 
A blessing it must be to look out at such a masterpiece from the Lord.
And BTW *you did very well capturing that color in your soap.*
What is the Goat’s name?

I too am blessed, Here is where I live. The Lord has blessed me exceedingly.
This river called Poca, is wonderful. The best place I've ever 
lived.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 11, 2007)

Neil, what a gorgeous photo.  You are indeed blessed.  How many acres do you have there?  Thank you for the nice comments about my pic.  I take hundreds, but never seem to do anything with them.  I've always wanted to try marketing a few calendars or something of the area, but I guess I'm intimidated by it.   I do some oil painting of the area, as well, but just for myself and gifts (guess I don't feel like I can do justice to the master artist that created it all).

The goat's registered name is Mountain Air Promise, but I usually just call her Darlin', because she is such a darling little thing.

Here's a few more pics from this past fall.


I took this one from my front door.  This guy hung out here all hunting season and I could get real close to him (but I didn't make a habit of it!)





This is one of my Dexter bull calves.





This large pond is the reason we bought our property (65 acres) back in 1990 (I was 23 and knew I wanted to spend the rest of my life here).  It's about an acre and a half of open water with lots of ducks and geese throughout the year.  Some real pretty trout in it, too.  The gazebo in the deer picture is right above the pond on the left side.  We enjoy lots of meals in that gazebo and my neice got married in it in June. That's Mt. Princeton in the background.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Dec 11, 2007)

DANG!!!  I HATE MICHIGAN AND SNOW!!!  I would love to have some acerage somewhere other than this place!  The hubby and I are working on moving to AZ in a couple of years!  Cuz it doesn't snow there!!!!! 

have I said that before?

Oh all 3 of my animals are rescues, my 15 year old cat was abandoned at 2 weeks, fed her with an eyedropper she thinks I am her mom.  She is always touching me and grooming my hair.

Our wonderful dog, black lab/great dane mix, has been with us for about 10 years, she was left under someones porch in the snow.

And our youngest cat is a rescue from the woods with 3 of her sisters, gave the other kittens to great home and kept her.  They were left in a plastic bag in the woods.  Nice! NOT


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 11, 2007)

dragon, aren't rescued animals just the best?  I think they are truly grateful.  I can't imagine someone leaving kittens in a bag like that.  How awful! I know it happens a lot, but I will never be able to understand it.  

Hate snow, huh?  Arizona sounds good then.  We have 22" on the ground right now and it has been snowing all day.  Love it, love it, love it!  Got our snowmobiles and snowshoes out.  Too much fun!!


----------



## Neil (Dec 11, 2007)

WOW! WOW! Did I mention Wow? That picture makes me want to take better photos. That’s such a great place. The deer and the bull...what can I say. WOW! I really love animals we had about 6 cats diagnosed with feline leukemia but with Penicillin injections I was able to keep them alive for 3-4 years. I just cant turn any animal away. 
     I understand exactly why you want to live there.
I have one acre, it’s 300 foot river front. We have around 160 ducks and about 60 geese we feed in the winter. The photo with Mt. Princeton in the background is very good, it is truly inspiring.

Dexter has big ‘ol puppy dog eyes and that deer is really something and….  Darlin’ well what a Darlin’.

here are a couple more reasons why I love it here:

this is me with my first kinda big fish (they get 5x this big)





here are some interesting photos of flying squires that live in the trees by the river:
five in the tree and one in flight




here is a little fellow, just leaped off the banister toward the tree. Notice the sunflower seed in his mouth. this photo took several nights
and many trys.







Oh and to keep things within the forum topic…. What great soap.


----------



## gbtreasures (Dec 12, 2007)

Your soap turned out beautiful to look at!  Too bad we can't smell it through the computer.      I live in a house plan - which is a very nice place with alot of nice homes & people.  Lately, I have been feeling the need to move again.  I'm trying to talk my h into moving to the country!  There is a surge on building our area up with the addition of the new casino (slots only) that just opened up this year.  Brand new malls are springing up all over the dang place, too.  Where there were country roads & woods, there are now houseplans in the making.   :cry:   We still have deer that run amuck in our neighborhood - no place to roam anymore.  I envy all of you that have the breathtaking scenes and earth's wonderful rolling acres.


----------



## Chalk Creek (Dec 12, 2007)

Neil, what a fish!  I can't imagine one 5 times bigger.  How do you have time to soap if you're fishing all the time?  River frontage, how nice and peaceful.  Chalk Creek borders our place and when things get too stressful, that's where I go.  Just watching and listening as the water goes by puts things back into place for me.  Chalk Creek is just to the right of the pond and is the water source for it.

The closeup shot of the flying squirrel is really good.  I have trouble getting action shots like that.  

Maybe we'll have to start a pic of your place thread in the general forum, huh?

Oh, and keeping feluk cats going that long is amazing.  We had to put down lots of them when I worked at the vet clinic.  Sad.  Glad the cats found you.

Gbtreasures, you will find your country place.  When the time and place are right, it will happen.  Even if you aren't expecting it at the time, that's what happened to us.


----------



## leotavali (Jan 10, 2008)

> The recipe Paul had on another thread for 100% coconut has been bothering me for a while.  Just seemed too simple and easy.



I sure wish I could find this recipe!  I've been searching it for an hour, using the search feature, and I still cannot find it.  

 

Paul or anyone, if you can send me a link to this recipe or the recipe itself I would really love to try it.  I'm kind of into this "economy mode" thing right now, and coconut oil is the lowest priced oil I can get my hands on ...


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 10, 2008)

HI Leotavali, it's in this thread:

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... conut+bars


----------



## Laurie (Jan 10, 2008)

Chalk Creek and Neil, your pictures simply take my breath away.  Wait till my husband gets home, I am going to show him.  He is into photography. 

 I would love that recipe too.  Coconut oil seems to be the cheapest oil I can buy here too.  

The plan was to make soap this morning, but this forum has been so interesting.


----------

